# After Obama win, U.S. backs new U.N. arms treaty talks



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/07/us-arms-treaty-un-idUSBRE8A627J20121107
(Reuters) - Hours after U.S. President Barack Obama was re-elected, the United States backed a U.N. committee's call on Wednesday to renew debate over a draft international treaty to regulate the $70 billion global conventional arms trade.
U.N. delegates and gun control activists have complained that talks collapsed in July largely because Obama feared attacks from Republican rival Mitt Romney if his administration was seen as supporting the pact, a charge Washington denies.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Theirs no doubt in my simple mind that your grandchildren will not have the 2A.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Come take them....


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Come take them....


They will, slowly, one by one. And many of those in uniform will help. Until it is too late. Those who resist will be crushed and imprisoned. It has already begun, and the sheep will roll over and submit as they always have.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

My guns are oiled and ready to fire, let them come !!!!!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

This doesn't surprise me, Obama has a history of simply nullifying or ignoring laws he finds inconvenient. This may be his attempted end-run around the second amendment, though it is doomed to fail.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

From My Cold Dead Hands!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Although dear leader uses the US Constitution as toilet paper, there is a provision that protects citizens from any outside or foriegn treaties that would infringe on ANY Constitutional Right. Even Kagan and Sotomayor couldn't misinterpret that!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

theyre gonna confiscate my arms?then I wont be able to sign my tax form.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Killjoy said:


> This doesn't surprise me, Obama has a history of simply nullifying or ignoring laws he finds inconvenient. This may be his attempted end-run around the second amendment, though it is doomed to fail.


I never thought it was possible, but if Obama starts ignoring the Constitution and the Supreme Court, I don't think a military coup is out of the realm of possibility.

I know that if I were a soldier again, and I was ordered to confiscate privately owned firearms, and my commanding officer said "We're going to the White House to arrest the President, boys" I'd gladly go along with him.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I never thought it was possible, but if Obama starts ignoring the Constitution and the Supreme Court, I don't think a military coup is out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> I know that if I were a soldier again, and I was ordered to confiscate privately owned firearms, and my commanding officer said "We're going to the White House to arrest the President, boys" I'd gladly go along with him.


youre assuming the USSC would oppose him aftet he gets a couple of picks in and they interpet the 2nd Amendment


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> youre assuming the USSC would oppose him aftet he gets a couple of picks in and they interpet the 2nd Amendment


I think the conservative-leaning members who are older would rather die in office than retire and give him the opportunity to replace them.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I think the conservative-leaning members who are older would rather die in office than retire and give him the opportunity to replace them.


I pray for their health every day


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I never thought it was possible, but if Obama starts ignoring the Constitution and the Supreme Court, I don't think a military coup is out of the realm of possibility.
> 
> I know that if I were a soldier again, and I was ordered to confiscate privately owned firearms, and my commanding officer said "We're going to the White House to arrest the President, boys" I'd gladly go along with him.


Oathkeepers.org


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I know that if I were a soldier again, and I was ordered to confiscate privately owned firearms, and my commanding officer said "We're going to the White House to arrest the President, boys" I'd gladly go along with him.


What if he didnt...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Although dear leader uses the US Constitution as toilet paper, there is a provision that protects citizens from any outside or foriegn treaties that would infringe on ANY Constitutional Right. Even Kagan and Sotomayor couldn't misinterpret that!


What about via executive order or presidential proclamation? Say there were some major incident on US soil (which is feasible considering Obama's encouragement of class and race warfare, also considering his affinity for the Muslims who seek to destroy us). In that case, couldn't he simply issue an executive order and our rights would start disappearing? Isn't that how the road was paved for Japanese Americans to be placed in internment camps?

...Or am I just being paranoid?

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Although dear leader uses the US Constitution as toilet paper, there is a provision that protects citizens from any outside or foriegn treaties that would infringe on ANY Constitutional Right. Even Kagan and Sotomayor couldn't misinterpret that!


*I would disagree with that, Kagan and Sotomayor are radicals. I could easily see these two socialists "misinterpreting" a very clear provision in the constitution.........add Ginsberg, Breyer, Kennedy and Roberts (new friend of Obama apparently) to this list......*


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hush said:


> And many of those in uniform will help..


Irrelevant....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> What about via executive order or presidential proclamation? Say there were some major incident on US soil (which is feasible considering Obama's encouragement of class and race warfare, also considering his affinity for the Muslims who seek to destroy us). In that case, couldn't he simply issue an executive order and our rights would start disappearing? Isn't that how the road was paved for Japanese Americans to be placed in internment camps?
> 
> ...Or am I just being paranoid?


This is where I have 100% confidence that Obama could never enforce such a treaty or order. The vast majority of the military and police in this country are staunch conservatives or, at the very least, dedicated to the constitution. If given illegal orders I have no doubts that they could disobey or ignore such orders, at the minimum and possibly do much more, *ahem*, radical things. This is where the democrats elitism falls apart; where the metal meets the meat. Obama can give whatever orders fills his head, but the to the men and women charged with enforcing those orders, it certainly would not take a large leap to begin ignoring them. And if Obama tried to bring in foreign troops (UN) to enforce such directives, I can only begin to speculate at the fury it would bring down on him. You wouldn't see Americans more united since the Redcoats tried to seize arms in Concord.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

In the event that 2A is "suspended" or revoked, I think all my guns would be stolen...just sayin'


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It HAS happened before and WILL happen again. And it will be the people to your left and right that will do it. And the orders will come from your superiors.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the confiscation is happening right now.

can't remember the exact figures, but there use to be a large amount of Mass. residents with FID cards and pistol permits. that number has shrunk considerably over the years thanks to higher fees and new laws.

it's a game of attrition. they'll keep finding new ways to take guns away from people plus all our firearms are registered. the state knows who has what. it won't be hard to come and take them.

most people don't care about guns. try and take away their drivers license and there will be blood in the streets, but guns ? the sheep don't care.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> the confiscation is happening right now.
> 
> can't remember the exact figures, but there use to be a large amount of Mass. residents with FID cards and pistol permits. that number has shrunk considerably over the years thanks to higher fees and new laws.
> 
> ...


 fify


----------

